# Bumba Cabocla Information



## Psyrocke (Feb 9, 2016)

I recently saw an ad listed for a 'Bumba cabocla (Amazonian Redhead)' with the description including a 'fact' that it is said to have one of the most potent venoms of tarantulas. Instead of correcting on the ad, I figured I'd write a little blurb here, and refer people to good comprehensive information.

First off, the common name more widely known is Brazilian Redhead, although Amazonian isn't unlikely since the tarantula is in fact from Brazil. The thing that irked me the most though is the venom bit. B. cabocla is a New World tarantula, some say terrestial, some say fossorial. Mine likes to live in its hide all day (see picture for confirmation). Also, notice the bare patch on its abdomen? They have uricating hairs.

It also states that they are rare, and uncommonly found. I know the person I received mine from still sells them, though they are listed under their former name of Maraca cabocla. A few dealers do sell them, so they aren't super rare but they aren't super abundant either. Another dealer I have purchased from also sells them under the former Maraca.

Personally I keep mine dry, with a hide and enough substrate to burrow in if it ever wants (I have added substrate since the pictures) with an always full water dish, and seems to rarely leave the hide, though the water disappears so it clearly does. It eats like a champ and has only recently (within the last 2 months or so) started to refused food. My particular speciman is a bit docile, and just stays in his safe zone though will raise up within it when I open to fill water. For some more information on this wonderful species and care tips, I suggest checking out this blog post: https://tomsbigspiders.wordpress.com/2016/01/15/bumba-cabocla-brazilian-redhead-husbandry/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2016)

I love that name, sounds to me like some sort of Mexican drug cartel family involved with santeria also.


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love that name, sounds to me like some sort of Mexican drug cartel family involved with santeria also.


I do to. It does..it also makes me want to dance haha.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 10, 2016)

They have killer venom, they are related to the black widow (its where they get the colors) and can even shoot this venom, hence their "other" common name, the Brazilian red eye.  Thank goodness their carapace isn't brown.

Of course this is all untrue, they're NW, and have the corresponding venom strength. 

While they are uncommon, they are also not too difficult to find, nor do they command a very high price.

I've seen some crazy descriptions about ts in CL ads as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> They have killer venom, they are related to the black widow (its where they get the colors) and can even shoot this venom, hence their "other" common name, the Brazilian red eye.  Thank goodness their carapace isn't brown.
> 
> Of course this is all untrue, they're NW, and have the corresponding venom strength.
> 
> ...


They are one of the most expensive species here,and not readily available. I saw a second instar sling for 35 euro...that is roughly 50 us dollars. Even P.metallica slings aren't that expensive,going for 20euro

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 10, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> They are one of the most expensive species here,and not readily available. I saw a second instar sling for 35 euro...that is roughly 50 us dollars. Even P.metallica slings aren't that expensive,going for 20euro


Ah, fair. I can edit my 'not that rare' to be qualifying the United States. A 1in-2in sling depending whom of the two dealers I mentioned 35-45.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> They have killer venom, they are related to the black widow (its where they get the colors) and can even shoot this venom, hence their "other" common name, the Brazilian red eye.  Thank goodness their carapace isn't brown.
> 
> Of course this is all untrue, they're NW, and have the corresponding venom strength.
> 
> ...


Oh, I hadn't heard about the venom shooting haha. Yeah, that one irked me so bad because its so WRONG. Being crazy to gain attention and listing "rare" is a dupe but not so bad as to be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 10, 2016)

Psyrocke said:


> Ah, fair. I can edit my 'not that rare' to be qualifying the United States. A 1in-2in sling depending whom of the two dealers I mentioned 35-45.


That is a lot of money for a sling. 
But then again,prices in us are insane..

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 10, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> That is a lot of money for a sling.
> But then again,prices in us are insane..


I've found that to be the less expensive end of more tarantulas here except for the super common ones like gigas and most grammastola.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 10, 2016)

The average prices for slings range 
from 30euro for a G.iheringi, to 2euro for a B.albopilosum,with yhe avaverage being 6 euro for a B.smithi sling. What is common in us is less so than in the Netherlands,and vice versa


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 10, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> The average prices for slings range
> from 30euro for a G.iheringi, to 2euro for a B.albopilosum,with yhe avaverage being 6 euro for a B.smithi sling. What is common in us is less so than in the Netherlands,and vice versa


Oh I totally agree. Just a matter of locality, and what people have chosen to breed in each areas with different import/export laws and such.


----------



## JoeRossi (Feb 10, 2016)

Psyrocke said:


> I recently saw an ad listed for a 'Bumba cabocla (Amazonian Redhead)' with the description including a 'fact' that it is said to have one of the most potent venoms of tarantulas. Instead of correcting on the ad, I figured I'd write a little blurb here, and refer people to good comprehensive information.
> 
> First off, the common name more widely known is Brazilian Redhead, although Amazonian isn't unlikely since the tarantula is in fact from Brazil. The thing that irked me the most though is the venom bit. B. cabocla is a New World tarantula, some say terrestial, some say fossorial. Mine likes to live in its hide all day (see picture for confirmation). Also, notice the bare patch on its abdomen? They have uricating hairs.
> 
> ...



Came in from French Guiana, beautiful specimens, and never have been bit as all mine have seemed docile yet can be flighty.  Have a mm listed as my female should be good to go so hoping someone needs him and here is my breeding report below from years back....


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/maraca-cabocla.205219/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 10, 2016)

JoeRossi said:


> Came in from French Guiana, beautiful specimens, and never have been bit as all mine have seemed docile yet can be flighty.  Have a mm listed as my female should be good to go so hoping someone needs him and here is my breeding report below from years back....
> 
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/maraca-cabocla.205219/


My guy is definitely docile and I assume if he wasn't in the hide at the time, would be flighty as well. But he just stays in his comfort zone which is fine by me. And I have no idea what sex mine is, but definitely not mature yet (only about 2-2.5 inches big). They are gorgeous though, its part of what made me chose the species as my first ever tarantula.

Edit to Add: @JoeRossi And actually, the person I got my tarantula from, got his from you so I guess I have some of your lineage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lanny (Jan 3, 2017)

Maybe some one tell me when do they start getting adult colors? I have 3 slings that were brown when I got them {1/2"}. 1 just moulted and its adomen is black and carapace is light colored. It's still about the same size as it was. Thanks


----------



## JoeRossi (Jan 3, 2017)

As early as .75 you can start seeing coloration differences on the carapace and abdominal. The carapace turns more reddish orange as they start to reach around 1-2". By 2-3" adult coloration is there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jan 3, 2017)

An almost year old thread but what "irks" me is when someone makes a claim about venom potency without anything to back it up.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 3, 2017)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> An almost year old thread but what "irks" me is when someone makes a claim about venom potency without anything to back it up.


I'm pretty sure @cold blood was joking, like he states in his post.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jan 3, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I'm pretty sure @cold blood was joking, like he states in his post.


I was referring to the original post not cold blood's. . The way I understand the original post was that because Bumba cabocla has urticating hairs, its venom must be mild.  I just don't agree with that kind of assumption considering how speciose the subfamily Theraphosinae is and how rare tarantula bites are.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 3, 2017)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> I was referring to the original post not cold blood's. . The way I understand the original post was that because Bumba cabocla has urticating hairs, its venom must be mild.  I just don't agree with that kind of assumption considering how speciose the subfamily Theraphosinae is and how rare tarantula bites are.


Ah, my mistake, apologies


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 3, 2017)

cold blood said:


> They have killer venom, they are related to the black widow (its where they get the colors) and can even shoot this venom, hence their "other" common name, the Brazilian red eye.  Thank goodness their carapace isn't brown.
> 
> Of course this is all untrue, they're NW, and have the corresponding venom strength.
> 
> ...


Yeah REALLY gotta watch out for the Brazilian brown eye!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 4, 2017)

My female has never gave me a threat posture but does try to put me into a trance with her magical powers.  

I could never see mine being aggressive.  She has a half tube that I formed into a cave with a burrow in the back.  She has created a lot of web around two entrances.  Mine won't come out if it detects me.  But it will sit calmly in its position in the open if I come nearby while she is out of her hide.


----------



## Duke1907 (Jun 26, 2022)

This is an older thread, understood. But does anyone know what type of urticating hairs Bumba horrida ex cabocla possesses? Just curious. For the record, I have 26 T's in my keeping and this is one of my favorites out of them all. So far no threat pose or hair kicking, although it has raised it's abdomen at me once during a recent rehousing. Hilarious. I would've been way more upset than that, so no biggie.
Anyway, I read somewhere that the hairs are type IV, but internet care sheets....ya know? TIA.


----------

